# Very old photographs a car boot sale find



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

"From Dollie with best wishes Xmas 1936" A beautiful portrait 






Possibly a pub near Maidenhead? 






A very faded sepia photo I guess from c1900 maybe even earlier ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

Re: The second pic, Norman Greville was a photographer in Maidenhead. In fact he took the photos for Stanley Spencer's wedding and Spencer painted Greville's wife, Alice 

Don't recognise the pub I'm afraid but there are so many in and around Maidenhead and it may have changed it's name. If you are intereted might be worth contacting http://www.maidenheadheritage.org.uk/ as they may have archive photos or be able to place the pub for you.

GR would be George Rex so, looking at the bunting could be a celebration of the coronation of George V in 1911 or George VI in 1937


----------



## lizzieloo (May 25, 2011)

Any more clues? I can check Ancestry.com for you.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 25, 2011)

Great pics! Was it you that found them at the booty? Are there any more? I love old pictures.

Minnie_the_Minx is brilliant at tracing stuff like this, the people / places etc. Hopefully she will be along shortly


----------



## lizzieloo (May 25, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Great pics! Was it you that found them at the booty? Are there any more? I love old pictures.
> 
> Minnie_the_Minx is brilliant at tracing stuff like this, the people / places etc. Hopefully she will be along shortly



Ah yes but her subscription has run out


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Great pics! Was it you that found them at the booty? Are there any more? I love old pictures.
> 
> Minnie_the_Minx is brilliant at tracing stuff like this, the people / places etc. Hopefully she will be along shortly



I found them this morning for 87p. There was an old photo album and a few odd photos and postcards. Not sure they are all from the Maidenhead area except for the pub photo.


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Re: The second pic, Norman Greville was a photographer in Maidenhead. In fact he took the photos for Stanley Spencer's wedding and Spencer painted Greville's wife, Alice
> 
> Don't recognise the pub I'm afraid but there are so many in and around Maidenhead and it may have changed it's name. If you are intereted might be worth contacting http://www.maidenheadheritage.org.uk/ as they may have archive photos or be able to place the pub for you.
> 
> GR would be George Rex so, looking at the bunting could be a celebration of the coronation of George V in 1911 or George VI in 1937



That is interesting info. I will have to do some research on this Norman Greville photographer.


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

On the back of the pub photo it is stamped "Spcialist in architectural & technology photography, Greville Ref No 28084(in pencil) 7 High Street Maidenhead"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> On the back of the pub photo it is stamped "Spcialist in architectural & technology photography, Greville Ref No 28084(in pencil) 7 High Street Maidenhead"


 
Interesting, that is at what I think of as the bottom of the High Street, near The Bear Pub


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Interesting, that is at what I think of as the bottom of the High Street, near The Bear Pub



Are there any onlines sites with some of Norman Greville photos?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Are there any onlines sites with some of Norman Greville photos?


 
Just had a quick google but can't find any, the Heritage Centre might be able to help or Maidenhead Camera Club, who I have found out award a Norman Greville Trophy!

http://www.maidenhead.cc/bin/view/Main/WebHome


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

The Maidenhead Advertiser is the local paper, they may have archives you could access

http://www.maidenhead-advertiser.co.uk/


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

I have a possible family name for the Golfer photo from a newspaper obituary cutting found in the photo album dating from some time after February 1941 as in mentions "turco-bulgarian declaration". Briefly: Clyd Shipbuilders Death, Mr Robert Ferguson, 66 Newark Street, Greenock. He was one of four brothers that started the Port-Glasgow Ship Building Firm. He was 68 years old.


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

More photographs from what I beleive is possibly the Ferguson Brothers Shipbuilding firm family album.


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

The car in background could be an early Rolls Royce?


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

Found in album dating I beleive from 1941.


----------



## cybertect (May 25, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Found in album dating I beleive from 1941.


 
It appears 'Bobby' Ferguson died in 1954

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/6420269.stm




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> After the death of Bobby Ferguson in 1954, the company was sold to Lithgow's Ltd, and in 1969 became part of the Scott Lithgow Group.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Ah yes but her subscription has run out


 

True.  Could get my sister to renew it for my birthday but don't really think it's worth it as I hit a brick wall ages ago with my tree,so I ain't going to spend £70 or whatever it is nowadays to hit a brick wall again


----------



## tpfirt (Jun 1, 2011)

*Pub*

The pub in your postcards is the Harrow in Wooburn Town, near Wooburn Green. The building behind was the Royal Stag Brewery. The building is still there, its now a house called the Harrow.


----------



## Corax (Jun 1, 2011)

What a great find.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 2, 2011)

i love old photos. snapshots of people now long since gone. moments frozen in time. historical, very poignant and wonderful to look at.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

I adore these old photo threads.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I adore these old photo threads.


 

Same as.  I reckon everyone should visit car boot sales/charity shops etc. just so we can play "guess the location"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

...and it's great when new posters just pop up with the answers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and it's great when new posters just pop up with the answers.


 

Yeah, and when they stay, except most of them don't.  They just drift in, drop the answer and disappear


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 2, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> I found them this morning for 87p. There was an old photo album and a few odd photos and postcards. Not sure they are all from the Maidenhead area except for the pub photo.


 
What a fantastic bargain! I love the fact that they weren't a pound or 99p. Oh no! 87p  

And Dollie has a lovely face


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

tpfirt said:


> The pub in your postcards is the Harrow in Wooburn Town, near Wooburn Green. The building behind was the Royal Stag Brewery. The building is still there, its now a house called the Harrow.



Fantastic - we must drive really close to it when we rehearse in Wooburn Green and Beaconsfield!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, and when they stay, except most of them don't.  They just drift in, drop the answer and disappear


Like an online old photo version of the tooth fairy.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Like an online old photo version of the tooth fairy.....


----------



## Ozric (Jun 2, 2011)

Just goes to show not enough hats are worn today.

I love the second one in post #15 despite the dead eyes of the lady.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2011)

This one is marked France on the back








I have scanned the rest this morning.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2011)

Possibly all linked in some way to this Robert Ferguson and the Port-Glasgow Ship Building Firm.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2011)

Last one could be Robert Ferguson or his dad?


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2011)

Cribynkle said:


> What a fantastic bargain! I love the fact that they weren't a pound or 99p. Oh no! 87p
> 
> And Dollie has a lovely face



It was a cardboard box of postcards which including the photo album and a few other items. I was taking the dogs for a walk and only had 87p on me. She wanted a £1 just for the album but took pity on me and gave me the whole box


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think this is related to the photos except for it was in the box.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2011)

tpfirt said:


> The pub in your postcards is the Harrow in Wooburn Town, near Wooburn Green. The building behind was the Royal Stag Brewery. The building is still there, its now a house called the Harrow.



Interesting information. I wonder when the photo was taken?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 4, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> I don't think this is related to the photos except for it was in the box.



I'll look that up later, see if there's a Fergason link.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'll look that up later, see if there's a Fergason link.



Any luck on finding  a link to Ferguson family?


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2011)

This photo album is all about one of the girls. I think it starts with the baby and follows her life?


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2011)

When did sepia toning go out of use? 1920's?


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 7, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> It was a cardboard box of postcards which including the photo album and a few other items. I was taking the dogs for a walk and only had 87p on me. She wanted a £1 just for the album but took pity on me and gave me the whole box


 loving the latest ones you've posted, they're amazing. And some of the people are a little bit spooky looking! - I was looking through them thinking "hope that's not an ancestor....


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 10, 2011)

There appears to be a foot and leg moving around on the side ?





















Does anybody know where this building is located or even still exists. 
I think that the address might be 66 Newark Street, Greenock ?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 15, 2011)

im loving these, it would be great to find the relatives of these people


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is the newspaper cutting front and back that  came with the album






On the back:






I am now confused as a ship Builder named Robert Ferguson died in 1955. Another Ship builder by the same name possibly a relative died in 1937. The newspaper article from the information on the back probably dates from 1941 or even 1937 unless there was a none aggression pact signed in Berlin in 1955? There was loads of none aggression pacts or similar signed in the 1937-55 period. Or is this even earlier maybe 1914-18 except that the Auxiliary Territorial Service (ATS) was formed in September 1938.  All a bit of information overload!!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2011)

Well the "Eternal Friendship Agreement" was signed in Dec. 1940. It didn't last long.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 21, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Does anybody know where this building is located or even still exists.
> I think that the address might be 66 Newark Street, Greenock ?


 
I've just had a look at Newark Street on Streetview on Google Maps, and if that address is correct then I don't think it's there anymore as it seems to be newer houses there now. The older houses that are still around on Newark St are very similar though.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 21, 2011)

also, you could try writing to:

Renfrewshire Family History Society
c/o 51 Mathie Crescent,
Gourock,
Scotland
PA19 1YU

there's an email address too but not sure how current it is rfhswebmaster@btinternet.com


----------



## 1927 (Jun 21, 2011)

66 Newark Street was the RN officers club during WW2


----------



## 1927 (Jun 21, 2011)

Company history interesting stuff
more


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 22, 2011)

Here a few more


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 22, 2011)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2755/5793700778_bde936f16e_b.jpg

The mans footware on this image looks weird does any body have any idea on date?






http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/5793132073_323875d406_b.jpg

Is this the same girl  ?


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think the footware the man has on are called gaiters which originated in the C19th


----------

